# Anyone know of any FREE online practice tests for EMT-P?



## HatchetHarry (Apr 5, 2009)

Studying for my Cardiology Exam right now.  Ive gone over a ton of material but would love any practice tests online that are free and wont ask me to pay for a membership for grading.  

http://www.flashcardexchange.com/flashcards/view/434810


----------



## HatchetHarry (Apr 6, 2009)

too late already took the cardiology exam and got a 97 B) only got 1 ECG wrong out of 50.  Still looking for extra online resources to study from though for the rest of the course and the NREMT exam.  thanks


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2009)

I know of an awesome website, its quizes are set up just as the NR test is. Even split into the different categories.... now there is a catch, its not free, but is VERY reasonable. I used it, and it helped be a lot! Not so much on knowledge, but more on how to read a question and break it down. So technically taught me how to take the NR test.

If you are interested, PM me
_
Edit:  Heck, I will just tell you here. The website is www.jblearning.com  If you have any questions on it, let me know.

Take Care, 
tydek_


----------



## JBK617 (Apr 16, 2009)

I used this site for my EMT-B test prep, it has everything from EM-B to EMT-P I haven't gone through the entire listing of tests, it does lok like it covers quite a bit 

http://www.medtrng.com/quizzes.htm


----------



## HatchetHarry (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks great site


----------

